# 02 Cat in Advert



## spottymint

Sorry, if it's been asked, but, 

Does anyone know the breed of ginger cat used in the new 02 advert ?

I say breed, because it's very long tail & shape suggest it's not a common moggy.

No doubt, there's a lot of CGI in that advert.


----------



## hogboy

Pretty certain it's a Maine ****
Wish mine were that active -)


----------



## freekygeeky

Hehe I love the bit where he jumps in the river with the tennis ball!


----------



## sammy1969

I want a maine coone in blue lol I love them


----------



## spottymint

That is one beautiful cat, often wonder if my mouse may have a bit of main **** or forest cat in him.

Very fluffy fur, big round eyes. 

No real good pics of him, though.

Mouse as a kitten & then as a year old.





Probably, just "Alley cat"

Thick coat, does not moult much, very bushy, but not overly long.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Isn't he a Maine **** from the M on the forehead


----------



## feorag

It's a Maine ****, but the tail looks weird I think.


spottymint said:


> That is one beautiful cat, often wonder if my mouse may have a bit of main **** or forest cat in him.


Sorry, but he looks like a domestic moggie to me. Really not enough coat to have a breed like a **** or a Wegie in him.



Whosthedaddy said:


> Isn't he a Maine **** from the M on the forehead


Sorry, but all tabby cats have an 'M' on their foreheads, regardless of breed or moggie.


----------



## spottymint

feorag said:


> Sorry, but he looks like a domestic moggie to me. Really not enough coat to have a breed like a **** or a Wegie in him.
> 
> Sorry, but all tabby cats have an 'M' on their foreheads, regardless of breed or moggie.


I doubt he does, thanks. Just we got him at 13 weeks (2nd hand then, no details known). He's a loving fluffbag, Came to use as a 2nd hand, ( too boisterous), as a "Maisie", within a week, pretty sure he was a "Malcome".


----------



## feorag

Bless him, poor lad. He's very handsome! :flrt:


----------



## rach666

If you look carefully,its the body of a dog (well when its running about it is) and they have just added very carefully bits of a kitty


----------



## spottymint

The cat has been CGI'd. 
Computer graphics that make the cat look like it's doing dog things.
Imposing the cat over a dogs body is possible.
The cats strange tail is also altered with CGI, looks like they have added extra length.


----------



## feorag

rach666 said:


> If you look carefully,its the body of a dog (well when its running about it is) and they have just added very carefully bits of a kitty





spottymint said:


> The cat has been CGI'd.
> Computer graphics that make the cat look like it's doing dog things.
> Imposing the cat over a dogs body is possible.
> The cats strange tail is also altered with CGI, looks like they have added extra length.


I think that's pretty obvious. :whistling2:


----------



## lisadew24

Sometimes it looks like it has a golden retriever body


----------



## spottymint

Well at least the cat has a job, even if his body double is of the canine variety.

Humans at said company are being made redundant, left, right and centre. :devil:


----------



## Talk To The Animals

spottymint said:


> The cat has been CGI'd.
> Computer graphics that make the cat look like it's doing dog things.
> Imposing the cat over a dogs body is possible.
> The cats strange tail is also altered with CGI, looks like they have added extra length.


Well that's ruined that for me! Thanks! Lol! I honestly thought it was a really well trained cat. :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Talk To The Animals said:


> Well that's ruined that for me! Thanks! Lol! I honestly thought it was a really well trained cat. :gasp:


I know what you mean I hoped it was a well trained maine coone although i have seen a video of a maine coone doing agility which was brilliant so maybe the cat did do some of it lol


----------



## bluemoons

*O2 Cat Breed Maine *****

It is a Maine **** they are the dogs in the cat world you can teach them to fetch, they love water they swim they are from Maine in America thats the Maine bit and the **** is from racoon as their tail is so big they first thought that they were a crossed but thats a myth. If you google Teddy the Maine **** 
it comes up with the Essex lion, some people saw him in a field and phoned the police armed police attended the rest is history.: I have a Maine **** he is the size of a medium sized dog and he is only three I think some of the advert is cgi the talking part:lol2:


----------

